

Show HN: Stockflags - free, realtime stock alerts - p_almer
http://www.stockflags.org

======
andyhmltn
If this is your website, then a bit of CC: That page is was too minimal. The
only thing I know about your project is that it gives me free real time stock
alerts. I don't know how it does so and I have no idea what your project is.
Based on that, I'm highly unlikely to click sign up.

